# Xorg-6.8.0-r4 und Opengl-update-2.1-pre4 incompatibel?

## schrippe

wollte gerade ein emerge -pvuD machen

doch er möchte mir nicht xorg updaten wenn er openglupdate drauf hat.

 *Quote:*   

> joker download # emerge -pvuD world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies  ...done!                       
> ...

 

auch ein emerge opengl-update brachte nur diese fehlermeldung:  *Quote:*   

> joker download # emerge  x11-base/opengl-update
> 
> Calculating dependencies     ...done!
> 
> !!! Error: the <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 package conflicts with another package.
> ...

 

----------

## Anarcho

probier mal vorher opengl-update zu unmergen.

----------

## Nori

Bekomme was ähnliches. Unmergen hat nichts geholfen.

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8 [1.0.8_rc1] -doc -jack -static 666 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8 [1.0.7] 219 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.8 [1.0.7] 218 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-6.3-r4 [6.3-r3] -acl -bash-completion -debug -livecd +ncurses +nls (-selinux) 6,879 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-6.3-r4 [6.3-r2] -acl -bash-completion -cscope -debug +gpm -minimal +ncurses +nls +perl +python -ruby (-selinux) -vim-with-x 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20041227  -ignore-glep31 13 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r10 [1.2.10-r9] +3dnow +alsa -arts -debug -directfb +esd +flac +ipv6 -jack -lirc +mad +mikmod +mmx +nls +oggvorbis +opengl -oss -sndfile +xml 2,942 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 [8.8.25] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.17 [2.6.16] -debug +ipv6 +python +readline 2,995 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.0-r2 [1.4.0-r1] -bzip2 -caps -debug -ecc -idea +ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.0.3-r1 [2.0.3] +crypt -debug -doc +ipv6 -kerberos +ldap +mozilla -nntp -pda +spell +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7 [0.8.5-r1] +alsa -debug +esd* -oss 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.7-r1 [0.8.5-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r3 [0.11.11-r2] -debug -doc +python 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.8.2 [2.8.1-r1] -accessibility +cdr +dvdr -hal 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/glade-2.6.8 [2.6.7] -debug +gnome -gnomedb 2,389 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6 [2.5.4a-r5] -build -debug -static 385 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/gaim-1.1.2 [1.1.1] -cjk +crypt -debug -eds -gnutls -nas +nls +perl -silc +spell 5,057 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/gaim-encryption-2.34 [2.32-r1] -debug 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/easytag-1.99.3 [1.99.2-r1] +flac +nls +oggvorbis 1,082 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.2-r1 [1.4.2] +nls 0 kB

```

----------

## Tobiking

Bei mir stresst opengl-update mit den ati treibern:

```

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1)

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-2  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6 [2.59-r5] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/automake-1.5 [1.8.5-r1] (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r2  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.4  (-uclibc) 734 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.10-r3 [1.5.2-r7] (-uclibc) 2,636 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1 [2.0_pre4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.16 [2.6.15-r1] -debug -ipv6 -python +readline 3,027 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 [8.8.25-r2] 0 kB
```

Dabei hat ati-drivers extra gefordert das ich opengl-update ~x86 setzen soll wegen den abhängigkeiten.

----------

## schrippe

nachdem ich von xorg und opengl-update beides auf x86 von ~x86 geändert hatte, funzte es!

x11-base/xorg-x11 x86

x11-base/opengl-update x86

----------

## ZX-81

@Nori und @Tobiking: Ihr habt ein etwas anderes Problem wie schrippe.

Bei mir hat 

emerge --unmerge ati-drivers

emerge --update --deep world

emerge ati-drivers

geholfen

----------

## AngelM

Nachdem ich opengl-update und die Treiber geunmerged habe sagt er mir immer noch das xorg von openglgl-update geblockt wird.

Er will das opengl-update unbedingt neu installieren.

----------

## ZX-81

 *AngelM wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich opengl-update und die Treiber geunmerged habe sagt er mir immer noch das xorg von openglgl-update geblockt wird.
> 
> Er will das opengl-update unbedingt neu installieren.

 

Welche Versionen will er installieren, welche sind installiert, was steht in der /etc/portage/package.keywords... ?

----------

## smg

Selbes Problem hier, ist es ein Bug im Ebuild?

// Vor 2-3 Tagen hat er mir noch kein Block angezeigt.

Habe alles auf ~x86 opengl-update sowie xorg, jedoch erst wenn ich es als ~x86 bei package.keywords auskommentiere hat er keinen block mehr, jemand ne idee dazu?

MfG

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

ZX-81 hat geschrieben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --unmerge ati-drivers 
> 
> emerge --update --deep world 
> ...

 

Das war das einzige was bei mir auch geholfen hat

Gruß Norbert

----------

## frary

Auch bei mir hat nur 

```
emerge --unmerge ati-drivers 

emerge --update --deep world 

emerge ati-drivers
```

geholfen. 

Zudem konnten die Treiber nicht gegen meinen aktuellen Kernel kompiliert werden:

```
 *     2.6.10-ck5n

 * These sources have not yet been prepared.

 * We cannot build against an unprepared tree.

 * To resolve this, please type the following:

 * 

 * # cd /usr/src/linux

 * # make oldconfig

 * # make modules_prepare

 * 

 * Then please try merging this module again.
```

Die beschriebene Vorgehensweise hat zwar funktioniert, aber was war los? Den Kernel benutze ich seit 2-3 Tagen und habe schon die Vorgängerversion der Treiber so kompiliert.

T

[Edit] entgegen meiner Bedenken läuft auch nach dem Neustart alles noch wie vorher, 3D Beschleunigung ist übrigens besser als je zuvor ( 3.14 bzw. KernelModul Radeon ). 

Mann, ich bin froh, wenn ein paar meiner ~x86 Pakete stabil werden, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich einige solcher Baustellen. Kommt davon, wenn man nicht warten kann...

----------

## smg

Btw. ich habe keine ATI, ich benutze Nvidia und 2.6.10.er kernel

MfG

----------

## ZX-81

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> Selbes Problem hier, ist es ein Bug im Ebuild?
> 
> // Vor 2-3 Tagen hat er mir noch kein Block angezeigt.
> 
> Habe alles auf ~x86 opengl-update sowie xorg, jedoch erst wenn ich es als ~x86 bei package.keywords auskommentiere hat er keinen block mehr, jemand ne idee dazu?
> ...

 

Würde erstmal rauskriegen welche Pakete an dem Blocking beteiligt sind. -> Output des entsprechenen emerges mit --pretend und --verbose

Von diesen Pakteten die Versionen rauskriegen die installiert sind und die er installieren will -> emerge -s paketname

Anschliessend in den ebuilds der zu installierenden Pakete die Abhängigkeiten durchchecken. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Zyklus und den sollte man versuchen mit --unmerge an einer Stelle zu zerbrechen an der es nicht arg weh tut (xorg-x11 compiliert recht lange)

ZX.

----------

## mrspam

Servus!

Ich habe hier dasselbe Problem mit NVidia-Treibern. opengl-update wurde gestern noch vom xorg-x11 (alles kleiner als 6.8.0-r4) geblockt. Seit heute früh gibt es einen neuen xorg-x11 (6.8.1.902) im Portage, der sich kompilieren lässt. Das ging gestern abend noch nicht.  Es sieht bisher alles sehr vielversprechend aus... *toi* *toi* *toi*

Ich melde mich gleich nochmal.

*tick* *tick* *tick*

Jawoll, es hat funktioniert:

 1. neuesten xorg-x11 installieren

 2. nvidia-kernel + nvidia-glx kompilieren

 3. opengl-update installieren

-> Spass haben

----------

## aZZe

Problem wurde gefixt! Einfach mal neu syncen und emerge -u world ausführen und glücklich sein.

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -a nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies        ...done!
> ...

 

Das passiert bei mir.

----------

## smg

ich muss xorg und opengl-update in package.keywords auskommentieren, und neuer glx versionen von nvidia größer als 6629-r3 in package.mask maskieren, damit die probleme verschwinden.

gibt es da keien andere lösung?

mfg

----------

## smg

 *mrspam wrote:*   

> Servus!
> 
> Ich habe hier dasselbe Problem mit NVidia-Treibern. opengl-update wurde gestern noch vom xorg-x11 (alles kleiner als 6.8.0-r4) geblockt. Seit heute früh gibt es einen neuen xorg-x11 (6.8.1.902) im Portage, der sich kompilieren lässt. Das ging gestern abend noch nicht.  Es sieht bisher alles sehr vielversprechend aus... *toi* *toi* *toi*
> 
> Ich melde mich gleich nochmal.
> ...

 

emerge -a xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

```
Calculating dependencies      ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre3 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r1]
```

Bei mir klappt das leider nicht so.

Nachdem xorg und opengl-update von ~x86 zu x86 geändert wird, lässt sich xorg-6.8.0-r4 installieren. Jedoch die neuesten nvida glx versionen nicht.:

```
emerge -pvuD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r4" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r4

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

D.h. ich muss neuere Versionen als 1.0.6629-r1 masken, bzw. ich kann keine neuere nvidia version installieren...

Jemand eine Idee dazu?

MfG

----------

## aZZe

Unemerge mal opengl-update, danach syncen, opengl-update neu emergen. Dann dürfte es nicht mehr Version 2.1 sein es sei denn du hast natürlich was in die package.keywords und package.unmask gedrückt, dann kein Wunder  :Wink: 

----------

## lordmat

```
[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4)

[blocks B     ] <=dev-php/php-4.99.99 (from pkg dev-php/php-5.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=dev-php/php-4.99.99 (from pkg dev-php/mod_php-5.0.3)

```

hmpf egal was hier steht .. in keywords x86 rein oder emerge -C opengl-update | sync | emerge opengl-update klappt alles net :/

hmpf und php klagt auch #$@!

----------

## lordmat

keiner mehr ne info ?

wie gesagt

```
emerge -upDv world 

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

```

make.conf = accept_keywords "~x86"

opengl-update wurde removed .. neu installiert nix half.

und 

```
emerge -upDv world

[blocks B     ] <=dev-php/php-4.99.99 (from pkg dev-php/php-5.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=dev-php/php-4.99.99 (from pkg dev-php/mod_php-5.0.3)

```

kommt leider auch arg.

mfg lordmat

----------

## lordmat

!push! ... leider immer noch dieses problem und egal was man mir sagte nix half arg.. kann schon seit ka wie lang nimmer updaten ;/

danke im vorraus

lordmat

----------

## ZX-81

Ich habe die Kombination x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 und  x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 installiert, wobei bei mir nur opengl-update in meiner /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen ist (.=> /xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 == 'x86')

Was passiert denn, wenn Du folgendes ausführst:

```

emerge --unmerge opengl-update

emerge xorg-x11

```

?

wenn ich xorg-x11 auch noch in die /etc/portage/package.keywords  eintrage, würde bei mir xorg-x11-6.8.2 emerged was allerdings mit der freetype-library kollidiert.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 auf 'x86' in der /etc/portage/package.keywords setzen. 

ZX

----------

## noergeli

moin,

zu xorg/opengl-update: Hab das Problem auch mal gehabt. Das Problem scheint folgendes zu sein: xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 braucht opengl-update >1.99 zum installieren. 2.1 lässt sich mit xorg <6.8.0-r4 aber nicht installieren. Das hängt anscheinend mit Veränderungen beim Installationsort bei den xorg-Paketen zusammen. Die einfachste Lösung in diesem Fall ist ein 

```
emerge =x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5
```

, da die 2.0 Versionen als einzige mit beidem zurechtkommen. Danach sollten sich dann erst xorg und danach opengl-update updaten lassen.

Bei dem zweiten Problem hilft vielleicht ein unmerge php?

----------

## lordmat

danke für die hilfe !!  

ich test gleich mal beides 

werde dann meine weiteren probleme berichten  :Very Happy: 

hoffe ja das keine kommen  :Smile: 

danke noch mal  :Smile: 

edit:  *Quote:*   

> *  x11-base/opengl-update
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.1.1-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.0_pre5
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> lordmat opengl-update # emerge -C opengl-update-2.1.1-r1.ebuild
> 
> emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.
> 
> *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lordmat opengl-update # emerge --unmerge opengl-update
> 
> >>> Unmerging x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5...
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> lordmat opengl-update # emerge xorg-x11
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: =>
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

hmpf so langsam verzweifel ich :/

----------

## lordmat

Das lustige ist ja 

```
lordmat opengl-update # emerge -upDv world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: =>

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

```

aber wenn ich das mach

```
lordmat opengl-update # emerge --unmerge opengl-update

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: =>

--- Couldn't find opengl-update to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

kommt dies raus .. vllt noch mal syncen ?

----------

## ZX-81

 *lordmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: =>
> ...

 

Ich würde erstmal versuchen den Fehler in der /etc/portage/package.keywords loszuwerden.

 *lordmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kommt dies raus .. vllt noch mal syncen ?

 

Ja, syncen könnte was bringen, hat sich viel bei xorg getan die letzten Tage. Aber nachdem Du voll auf "unstable" bist kann ich Dir wenig Tips geben.

----------

## Qubit

Falls bei manchen das Problem mit folgendem Fehler noch bestehen sollte.

```
B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)
```

Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen.

```
emerge --nodeps opengl-update  
```

Das 'world' target und 'opengl-update' würden den Fehler immer noch bringen.

deshalb:

'xorg-x11' manuell updaten.

Danach sollte ein world-update gehen.

Gruß Qubit.

----------

## noergeli

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies ...done! 
> 
> [blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

  Das bedeutet portage möchte opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 installieren, kann aber nicht, weil xorg-x11 <6.8.0-r4 installiert ist. Das steht nicht im Wiederspruch zu  *Quote:*   

> Couldn't find opengl-update to unmerge.

 , denn in deinem post davor hast du geschrieben  *Quote:*   

> lordmat opengl-update # emerge --unmerge opengl-update 
> 
> >>> Unmerging x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5... 

 . 

Um den Blocker zu beseitigen, musst du also erstmal ein 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

 machen. Das funktioniert aber nur mit opengl-update >=1.99. Und weil opengl-update >=2.1 sich mit xorg-x11 <6.8.0-r4 nicht installieren lässt, hilft ein

```
emerge =x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5
```

 aus diesem Teufelskreis raus zu kommen. Opengl-update lässt sich dann aber erst weiter updaten, wenn xorg aktualisiert ist.

----------

## makenoob

hi,

habe das problem auch. ich update gerade xorg auf 6.8.0-r5, weil er für 6.8.2 unbdingt das opengl-update updaten will, aber der r-5 release lässt sich auch mit opengl-update-2.0_pre5 installieren. hoffe, dass das nach dem update auf 6.8.0-r5 mit dem opengl und xorg update dann problemlos weitergeht...

----------

## noergeli

 *makenoob wrote:*   

>  ich update gerade xorg auf 6.8.0-r5, weil er für 6.8.2 unbdingt das opengl-update updaten will

  Hab gerad mal ins ebuild geschaut, und du hast recht. Xorg 6.8.2 verlangt opengl >=2.1.1. Da das ein xorg >=6.8.0-r4 voraussetzt, dürftest du mit r5 keine Probleme mehr erwarten.

----------

## makenoob

ja, das update danach hat zumindest keine blocks mehr  :Smile: . mal schauen, was noch beim update selber so kommt...

[edit]

so, das update hat problemlos geklappt und opengl sowie aktuelles xorg-ebuild rennen  :Smile: 

das war mal sehr überraschend, dass sich abhängigkeiten gegenseitig blockieren...

[/edit]

----------

## Ezekeel

mal so nebenbei hoffe auch schon die ganze zeit, dass es einen fix gibt, aber spricht denn etwas dagegen das ganze mit

```

emerge --nodeps xorg-x11

emerge --nodeps opengl-update

emerge --nopeps ati-driver

emerge -uD world

```

zu installieren?! Ich bin ja normal auch dagegen das intelligente Handling von portage zu umgehen, aber mir geht das einfach nun auf den Senkel weil ich absolut nicht verstehe was portage eigentlich von mir will. 

Wenn ich das so installiere dann hätte ich 

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1

media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

```

diese Versionen harmonieren doch alle miteinander, oder!? 

Bei mir funktioniert nichts - wenn ich opengl-update und ati-drivers unmerge, klappt es immer noch nicht und ich hab keinen bock erst ein altes xorg aufzusetzen um dann auf ein neues upzudaten!!

----------

## makenoob

naja, die werden sich schon irgendwas dabei gedacht haben, die abhängigkeiten so zu setzen. fands auch etwas doof, aber so, wie ich beschrieben hatte, lief es und auf dem p3, der in dem notebook werkelt, ging es auch einigermaßen zügig.

vielleicht hilfts ja auch, wenn du die use-flags entsprechend setzt und der erstmal kein opengl mit installierst. dazu müsstest du aber wohl den ganzen ati-kram erst runterwerfen und dann xorg updaten, um dann mit opengl und ati weiterzufahren.

HTH

marc

----------

## Ezekeel

wieso was ist denn der Unterschied wenn ich es so installiere dann bin ich im endeffekt gleichweit wie du oder habe ich da was missverstanden?!

----------

## makenoob

nein, eigentlich nicht.

nur mich sträubt es irgendwie, die sachen ungeachtet jeglicher abhängigkeiten zu installieren und hab deswegen einen anderen weg gesucht

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Bei mir blockiert x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 ebenfalls x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4.

Wieso eigentlich 6.8.0? Portage will doch 6.8.2-r1 installieren.

----------

## makenoob

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Bei mir blockiert x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 ebenfalls x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4.
> 
> Wieso eigentlich 6.8.0? Portage will doch 6.8.2-r1 installieren.

 

ja, dass ist es ja, das xorg-6.8.2 opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 haben muss, aber xorg-6.8.0-r4 das nicht haben darf. ich hab das weiter oben ja auch schon beschrieben, und auch, welche zwischenschritte ich einlegen musste, um das, mit allen abhängigkeiten, zu installieren. ob das ganze mit "--nodeps" funktioniert weiss ich nicht, weil ich das auch nur sehr ungern mache (s.o.)

HTH

marc

----------

## lordmat

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-xv -opengl" emerge xorg-x11 && USE="xv opengl" emerge xorg-x11

 

das hat bei mir geholfen  :Smile: 

----------

## makenoob

 *lordmat wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   USE="-xv -opengl" emerge xorg-x11 && USE="xv opengl" emerge xorg-x11 
> 
> das hat bei mir geholfen 

 

hmmm, das USE hat bei mir nichts gebracht, weil nvidia das unbedingt mitinstallieren wollte... aber so gehts vlt ja auch  :Smile: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Habe es jetzt auch so gelöst, dass ich -xv -opengl in den USE Flags gesetzt habe und xorg so installiert habe. Irgendwann hats mir nämlich gereicht.

----------

## smg

Einfach xorg oder opengl-update mit 

```
--nodeps
```

 mergen.

MfG Stephan.  :Smile: 

----------

